# Pascal sur Mac



## @ybee (18 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour !

Pour mon cours d'info à l'unif, je dois faire des petits programmes en Pascal ... C'est quoi le plus simple pour moi sur mon iBook 500 avec 10.1 ?

Merci !

@ybee


----------



## Gwenhiver (18 Octobre 2001)

Il y a bien GNU Pascal, mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit le plus simple. En fait, je ne sais même pas si tu parviendras à le compiler...


----------



## Einbert (28 Octobre 2001)

Tu peux effectivement utiliser le lien de Gwen...Par fink tu ne peux pas l'installer...Donc tu peux installer Xfree86 4.1, puis XDarwin 1.0a3, puis tu pourras installer le gps ou gpa (pour gnupascal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), donc ce que tu trouveras sur le lien que Gwen a donné...

Tu trouveras tout ce matériel avec ces liens suivants :

xfree86
Xdarwin

Bon courage...Et je te conseille de bien lire la docu, avant de te lancer dans l'install, qui elle n'est pas trop difficil en fin de compte...Pour Xfree et Xdarwin, tu peux le faire installer par 
fink

++


----------



## Einbert (28 Octobre 2001)

Concernant freepascal (donc gnupascal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), jette également un coup-d'oeil ici

++


----------



## CFred (22 Novembre 2001)

Sinon investi dans CodeWarior, tu poura t'en servir pour le Pascal comme le C et cela te permettra de faire depuis ton mac des programmes pour ton Pc de l'université.


----------



## daffyb (22 Novembre 2001)

Sinon, tu peux toujours faire du pascal sous virtual pc !!!!
 c'est rigolo non ?

[21 novembre 2001 : message édité par daffyb]


----------



## daffyb (22 Novembre 2001)

Sérieuseument, il y a thinkPascal. (c'est vieux, mais c'est bien)
A utiliser sous classic


----------



## Einbert (22 Novembre 2001)

Quand gcc 3.1 sera (en supposant que tu puisses l'installer sur OS X comme cela est annonce), ben compilateur pascal tu pourras installer sur OS X !!

++


----------



## Zerkhezy (2 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde .

Excusez moi de m'incruster dans la conversation.


> Concernant freepascal (donc gnupascal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voilà, je désirerais également programmer en pascal, j'ai installé cette version ainsi que le xcode tools.

Je me sens un peu con mais comment fait on pour lancer le pascal ?
Après avoir installé les logiciels, j'ai cherché partout dans mon disque dur mais je ne trouve rien du tout. Rien au nom de xcode ni de free pascal ou fpc. Pas moyen donc de le lancer, comment fait on s'il vous plait ?

Merci d'avance pour l'aide apportée.


----------



## clampin (3 Janvier 2009)

Zerkhezy a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde .
> 
> Excusez moi de m'incruster dans la conversation.
> Voilà, je désirerais également programmer en pascal, j'ai installé cette version ainsi que le xcode tools.
> ...



As-tu installé les dev-tool d'apple ? Si oui.. tu devrait avoir un dossier /Developper à la raçine de ton disque dur. Ensuite tu lance xcode qui se trouve dans ce dossier. et tu pourra alors créer un nouveau projet pascal.


----------



## Zerkhezy (3 Janvier 2009)

salut



> As-tu installé les dev-tool d'apple ? Si oui.. tu devrait avoir un dossier /Developper


Apparemment non, il y a bien un dossier Developper à la racine de mon disque mais il n'y a dedans que 2 fichiers: Applet Launcher et Jar Bundler.

Comment fait on pour installer ces dev-tool d'apple ?
Dans l'aide mac, ils me parlent d'installation via un disque mais je ne sais pas lequel et je ne sais même pas si je possède ce disque.

Merci de ton aide.


----------



## Céroce (4 Janvier 2009)

Pour les outils, fais une recherche sur ce forum, on en a parlé à de nombreuses reprises.


----------



## Zerkhezy (7 Janvier 2009)

Re.

Bon, j'ai essayé d'installer le xcode via le dossier "Xcode Tools" sur le disque Mac OS X disc 1.
Mais ce cd est prévu pour Tiger et non pour Leopard (J'ai acheté mon MBP sur Tiger et je suis par la suite passé sous Leopard.) Il me dit qu'il ne détecte aucune version d'OSX 10.4.

Je ne vais quand même pas réinstaller Tiger juste pour ces dev-tool.

Dernière chose, je n'ai pas trouvé d'explication pour l'installation des dev-tool sur le forum ni même sur le site d'apple ni via une recherche sur Google. Quelqu'un pourrait me mettre un lien, SVP ?

Merci.


----------



## Céroce (8 Janvier 2009)

Zerkhezy a dit:


> Mais ce cd est prévu pour Tiger et non pour Leopard (J'ai acheté mon MBP sur Tiger et je suis par la suite passé sous Leopard.) Il me dit qu'il ne détecte aucune version d'OSX 10.4.



Eh bien, installe ceux qui sont sur le DVD de Léopard !
Plus d'infos par ici.


----------



## Zerkhezy (8 Janvier 2009)

Je ne peux pas installer via le disque de Leopard, je l'ai acheté dans le commerce, il ne contient donc que Leopard, pas le ilife ni de dev tool contrairement au disques d'OSX fourni quand on achète un mac.

Bon, je vais jeter un coup d'oeil sur le lien, merci.


----------



## Céroce (9 Janvier 2009)

Zerkhezy a dit:


> Je ne peux pas installer via le disque de Leopard, je l'ai acheté dans le commerce, il ne contient donc que Leopard


Si si, regarde dans le dossier Optional Installs > XCode Tools et lance Xcode Tools.mpkg.


----------



## Zerkhezy (12 Janvier 2009)

Ha oui, en effet, vous aviez raison. Grand merci. Question Xcode, tout est OK, il se trouve bien dans le dossier developer, il se lance correctement etc...

Dernière question et puis nous pouvons conclure: Quand je lance Xcode, je créé un nouveau projet Pascal que j'enregistre dans mes documents. Après cela, il y a une fenêtre qui s'ouvre indiquant l'emplacement de tous mes dossier et fichiers, ainsi que mon nouveau fichier pascal (.pas).

Comment dois je faire pour éditer mon projet ? 

Merci encore


----------

